# 44 mag deer loads w/ Bullseye powder



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all, I'm reloading for my 44 mag again and am wondering how much Bullseye I should load into my casings. I plan on shooting Hornady 240 gr JHPs. The handgun is a Ruger Super Blackhawk bicentennial edition with 7 1/2 inch barrel. The reasoning behind the Bullseye powder is that I have two containers full of it :lol: Ive heard its a fast burning powder and thats about all I know.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Please bookmark this page.

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

It is a nice quick reference for almost any load.

The chemical formula for the highly toxic cyanide ion is CN-. These are also Chuck Norris' initials. This is not a coincidence.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had it bookmarked for years, only problem is there is no information on Bullseye powder that I have found


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bullseye is my go to powder for .44 Mag. I've worked up the following load for deer. In my revolver (S&W) it is very accurate, but it is a very dirty burning powder. You will need to work up the load. Start in the middle of the posted load range and work up. You don't need to load the hottest to get knockdown power with 240grs of copper jacked lead.

7.5 grs bullseye, 240 JHP


----------

